# Engine cleaning?



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

I remember seeing a product on here that makes a couple year engine look like new but i can't seem to find it and was wondering what it was called?:thinking:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

alumi bright , i think


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

ok sounds good ill look into that


----------



## nolli69 (Jan 29, 2010)

eagle one etching mag cleaner works good, cleans up the swingarm on my kfx really well


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Where can I get aluminum Brite? Will anything else work? Like gunk engine brite?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

just be careful w/ some of that stuff, dont get it on anything plastic, and make sure you rinse rinse rinse! it will eat the coating off your bolts/nuts/screws and they will rust.


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> just be careful w/ some of that stuff, dont get it on anything plastic, and make sure you rinse rinse rinse! it will eat the coating off your bolts/nuts/screws and they will rust.


 
which one polaris425? Aluminum brite?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I cant remember which one, Im sure they are all about the same. I think the Eagle Mag Etching stuff is the one Im thinking of the guy said made all his bolts rusty.


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Well Im going to use the Gunk engine brite first. if that dont work then i will try the aluminum brite ( if I can find it! ) I just hate the way my motor looks all dirty brown, there's has to be a way to get that crap off.. 

But thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Hotbrute750 (Sep 24, 2009)

Alumabrite is an acid based cleaner.. it will make your bolts rust. But it sure makes your engine look good!! I did a search and found it online.. but it was expensive. If you have a truck stop around you or some truck accessory place might have it. Like big rig trucks... Thats where we get it around my house. Good luck. BTW it works really well on your muzzy


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

alumabrite will do the job ..and yes it is acid based and probably let ur bolts rust..but the eagle one stuff is also acid based..hence the "Etching" part of the title.either way u go they r gonna rust... u buy a 32oz bottle for 5-8-dollars... or buy a gallon of alumabrite for around 20 dollars and follow the directions they say to dilute the alumabrite so that gallon is gonna last awhile..just dont get on paint or plastics....


----------



## redbrute750 (Nov 25, 2009)

you can buy it at any napa auto parts store and it works best if you heat up you motor and then spray it on but dont let it sit more than a minute and wash it off like crazy. I dilute mine a lil but it will cause rust on bolts and ive heard of it making engine gaskets visible on some fourwheelers but it wasnt diluted.


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

I use B52 sprayed straight with a poison sprayer over the whole bike and then simply rinse. No washing/scrubbin necessary. Makes everything shine and look new without leaving it greasy like some others. Now for the rusting thing....idk been using this one all my wheelers and much more for years. Haven't noticed any rusting or discoloration/fading on mine (but I guess every case is different ). Just an offer.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

wth is B52? where do you get it? post up some pics of the end results please


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

^ x2


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Eagle 1 etching magazine cleaner works good spray on cold dry surfaces agitate it a lil with a brush and rinse away do not let it dry


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

eagle one makes an aluminum cleaner also that will take most of the mud stains off but its not a acid based cleaner i dont think. ive never used it, but here is a pic i stole from someone. they said that the clutch was covered with the red mud stains from mud nats...


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Its called eagle aluminum wash no its not acid but doesn't work very good


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

I get my B52 from a local automotive shop. Our O'reillys in town doesnt sell any. It comes in an gallon-$10 or 5 gallon-$43 containers. Its a degreaser that the military came up with ( or thats what the back says ), but it is a clear container with old school camo pattern sticker on it.


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

polaris425 is right ab the etching mag cleaner it does make your bolts rusty it done it to mine and i stopped using it.... so now my motor looks like DOO DOO lol


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

hubbard1506 said:


> I get my B52 from a local automotive shop. Our O'reillys in town doesnt sell any. It comes in an gallon-$10 or 5 gallon-$43 containers. Its a degreaser that the military came up with ( or thats what the back says ), but it is a clear container with old school camo pattern sticker on it.


 Hey man please post a pic of the product, and some of the results from using it PLEEEEEASE.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

use the aluminum brightner at your local napa


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I used eagle 1 etching mag on my brute and it turned the mud stained engine into the factory silver but it ate away at most of the bolts coating and made them rusty.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Gonna open this back up as I need some advice. Ive got my engine apart split cases and all and I want to clean everything inside and out. Inside is easy.. outside is a freaking nightmare.

I started using a scotchbrite pad with some soap and water at first on rocker covers, dip stick cover, and shift shaft cover and it works really good got everything really clean as well as working it down a little bit so making it smoother and it will stay cleaner longer but..

Tonight I started on the first half of my cases.. O lord what a pain. Nothing but black mud burnt on the cases mixed with oil and brown mud. It takes me long enough to get a nice flat spot clean but in crevasses? No freaking way, I don't think anything is going to fit into some of these places.. I need a spray on wipe off miracle.

Since it's apart I can use acid with no worries of rusting bolts and stuff but what I need to know is how effective is this stuff? (only stuff I think I can get is aluminum brite from Napa.. if they have it..) guessing I definitely need to use gloves and tape off parts I don't want it to eat away at. But will it burn through these really tough mud stains? and if it does all I need to do is take a wet rag and wipe it off to neutralize it correct? never used acidic cleaners like this before so I have no clue.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not sure about the acid but you can pressure wash it. I've never done a brute motor but every time I've ever built an engine I take it to the car wash and pressure wash it and use the wheel cleaner they have. It works well for me plus you don't have to drag out the pressure washer and clean up a mess. Followed up by some mineral spirits and brake parts cleaner to dry it out. Just an idea. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

When I had my radiator offto do my snorks I used this stuff called trailer brite. It comes in gallon jugs and you need to dilute it with water. I didnt dilute it and just used it sparingly with a white pad and gently scrubbed it.

The top portion is what I cleaned.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I did pressure was it before I took it apart, did OK for the top end but anything that had real heat and that was cooked on like very bottom end and cylinders it barely did anything.

And yes, I had to push that engine across my driveway while balancing it on that stupid kart, and lets just say the kart was more like an anchor.

Dave that doesn't look bad but to be honest I was hoping for a little better.. probably what I expect is unrealistic. Ill get some pics tomorrow of what I have done to compare.

If I have to ill scrub the whole thing with scotchbrite but I still can't get in the corners.


----------



## MUDRIDER2012 (Apr 28, 2012)

I found that RESOLVE spray and wash works ok. I just spray it on let it set for about 5-10 mins. I keep adding more so it does not dry then spray it with the hose. I just did it to mine so here are some before and after pics. and if it is safe for cotton it has to be safe for a motor! LOL


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Not bad, that's what I want mine to look like except top bottom everywhere.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

MUDRIDER2012 said:


> I found that RESOLVE spray and wash works ok. I just spray it on let it set for about 5-10 mins. I keep adding more so it does not dry then spray it with the hose. I just did it to mine so here are some before and after pics. and if it is safe for cotton it has to be safe for a motor! LOL


wow, almost brand new again. 

Resolve carpet cleaner huh? :bigeyes: Who would of thunk it lol


----------



## MUDRIDER2012 (Apr 28, 2012)

here is what is is if you want to try it. I like it because i don't have to scrub it just put it on and let it sit then spray it off.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

What I've used and works great


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's pics of what im talking about how I can't get in corners in the "heated" spots and the not so hot pieces.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I got some aluminum acid stuff to clean my cases and used it to clean 1/2 of my cases so far.

There are some things people should definitely watch out for that Ill post up...

First off I will say it's definitely not spray on hose it off then sparkling clean. Although it is pretty easy with about 1-3 wipes of a scotchbrite pad with the acid still on the surface it get's it pretty clean don't expect to just spray it on let it sit for a few mins hose it off and see miracles.

Second, this stuff is kind of deceiving in it's "danger". when using on aluminum for a while it does a good job and you see it's not leaving residue or anything so you get a little excited and start getting it on steel too, or maybe not flushing it out of the aluminum enough. I left it for a night thinking everything was clean and good to come back and my oil filter insert was already rusting and changing color as well as white aluminum oxidization all over. Easy fix for me on such a small scale but I can only imagine what it would do to bolts and stuff.

Third is don't go using this stuff without atleast safety glasses and gloves and good ventilation, spend a while sniffing these fumes and you'll feel it in yours eyes and nose. Also don't get it in any cuts wear gloves anyway but if you do end up getting somewhere in a cut wash it out because it's going to sting bad lol. Just little cuts and nicks on your fingers it will hurt for a while.

fourth is a good or bad thing.. I will say that I got some on my cylinder bore in the half of the cases I did and it practically just took the gasket material off as it dripped down. I don't know if it would be ok use this to remove gasket material but it does a heck of a job doing it makes it too easy. It's a bad thing because who knows what it would do to a complete engine with gaskets installed..

I used Aqua - Lum from Napa.

With all that being said, there's still a couple corners that were just to stubborn to get out but not many. Compare the pictures above of what it looked like straight after pressure wash to now.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's coming out real good. Are you Cleaning it up to paint it or what? I've thought abought cleaning mine. But then I think it's just gonna get mud stained again, so why bother. 

To the Batcave!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Nah not gonna paint. Theres a few reasons actually.

1. A lot "safer" when putting engine back together, no worry of a chunk of mud falling in off the outside and stuff like that. Just makes everything a lot easier and worry free.

2. Im selling the brute after it's up back and running, and it will look nice for the sale.

3. Winter's coming, by the time everything is running again I won't have to worry about getting it muddy it will stay clean.

Edit: Should probably add im almost done the other half of cases, I did inside the clutch housing and am almost finished cleaning outside as well. Ill post up pics later tonight when im done.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Finished The crank case. Now just get gasket material off and give inside a good cleaning


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks good man


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

MUDRIDER2012 said:


> I found that RESOLVE spray and wash works ok. I just spray it on let it set for about 5-10 mins. I keep adding more so it does not dry then spray it with the hose. I just did it to mine so here are some before and after pics. and if it is safe for cotton it has to be safe for a motor! LOL


Think im going to get some RESOLVE.


----------

